# Something odd in the in box?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked e-mail and this came from Ste Aubins, apparently they are starting a club....at $40 a year? 

http://www.teamlargescale.com 

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's LSOL which already costs $40.00/year.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 07/30/2008 3:24 PM

I checked e-mail and this came from Ste Aubins, apparently they are starting a club....at $40 a year? http://www.teamlargescale.com Anyone else get this?


Wondered how long it would take for this to appear on the forum. I got one too. "Odd" may not be quite the right term, but "unwanted" will work. I also still receive plenty of credit card solicitations.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, did not know about LSOL, looks like a pay to post fourm. Went to the home site and some strange man welcomed me? 

Not sure if "unwanted" as I did sign up for notices from Ste Aubins, but no thanks......


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Their math is messed up too. In the center column at the bottom, they say that #1+#1=#1. In my day 1+1=2 which LSOL is, #2. This place is definately #1 and without the help of a large, wholesale train place. No accounting for taste.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

did not know about LSOL

We do. Search the archives if you want the history.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 07/30/2008 5:20 PM
Interesting, did not know about LSOL, looks like a pay to post fourm. Went to the home site and some strange man welcomed me? 
Not sure if "unwanted" as I did sign up for notices from Ste Aubins, but no thanks......




I think you had better be careful describing that "greeter" as strange.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

That seemed like the nicest description yet!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For those not familiar with LSOL there is some bad history with them that some of us will never get over. So,any snide remarks you see here are not just out of nowhere. Enough said.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad history! How true!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to belong to LSOL. Got censored a lot. Feelings are very sensitive on that side of the pond. People play nicer on this side. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 07/31/2008 7:30 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 07/30/2008 5:20 PM 
Interesting, did not know about LSOL, looks like a pay to post fourm. Went to the home site and some strange man welcomed me? 
Not sure if "unwanted" as I did sign up for notices from Ste Aubins, but no thanks......

I think you had better be careful describing that "greeter" as strange.







Sorry, strange for a verbal greeting and a movie when I opened the page, I should have made that clear.... 

I guess I opened a can of worms with this too between these posts and PMs. I have been dabbling with large scale trains for over three decades and have never heard of the other site, and did not realize it was linked to the Ste Aubins one.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"I guess I opened a can of worms with this too between these posts and PMs. " 
---------------------------------- 

No can of worms, to be sure. I'm just not certain why anyone would want to pay $40 a year for information that is, for all practical purposes, free right here on a site that is far more friendly and frequented. I don't have a lot of money laying around these days, but my $ will continue to go to supporting MLS for all the best of reasons. 

Besides that, St. Aubin owes me several On30 freight cars that were ordered--and paid for--way back in February. I'm waiting to see how many more months--or years--it will take for them to get to me (these are not new items; just out of stock at the time). I likely will be a bit more careful in dealing with them in the future if they can't do a better job of keeping track of orders.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

St Aubins is also a sponsor here. They're just coverin their bases.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

LSOL, yeah, got the ball cap, got the teeshirt. That was years ago. I wear them to mow the yard now. Pretty much over it. I've forgiven Jon and try to be polite to him and his family at ECLSTS. I just would never feel comfortable doing business with his site again, but I'm sure it works just fine for folks who didn't get the "Wave goodby from the back of a caboose." 



One site and one hobby magazine are enough for me to subscribe to these days. Leaves more money for trains, when I can find what I am looking for. 



Besides, it's more fun to build goofy stuff from my own warped mind when I get around to it. 



Well, I was going to post a photo, but I did not know about the web space problems since the last time I accessed it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif" border=0> I followed the instructions, but the two hour wait is way past my bed time. I still have to work tomorrow. Sorry folks. Maybe I can post a whimsical photo next time. It will probably be 24 hours before I can see if the fix worked (Can't post from work). 



Anyway, have fun folks. 
David Meashey 


P.S. The "real" time here in Roanoke, Virginia is 9:50 pm. I have no idea where the server for this site is, but I sure couldn't stay up until after 2:00 am at my age!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you think things like this are attempts to make up for lost revenue in these economic times and without LGB to sell? 

I had to cancel my subscription to LGB Depesche. I just couldn't justify the $56.00 yearly fee, when I only use the magazine, and not the special 

club car offers and out of reach club tours. 

The magazine is a first class publication in my mind, but as I told the editor, I can use the money for trains. Besides, most of the information is 

readily available through other ,free, sources.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha! Finally got back into my MLS web space. Here's what I had planned to post when I wrote "Besides, it's more fun to build goofy stuff from my own warped mind when I get around to it." 











As you can see, the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad uses REAL dwarf signals. Trish the Work Triceratops is my version of John Allen's Emma the Work Dinosaur. (As I remember, Emma was actually a stegosaurus, but a triceratops is more comfortable to ride. PLUS she can double as a fork lift.) 










And anyone can appreciate a nice comfortable footstool! 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------

